# Coralife Super Skimmer 65



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm going to order this off ebay but I need your help understanding something first.

First of all iv'e heard it's a very good product..any opinions?

I plan on hanging it on my 23g long. I'm not understanding the part I circled, It's got to be the output back into the tank right? Why does it go into a huge box?









I really don't want another huge box in the tank since I already have the pump for the skimmer and 2 Koralia's in there. Anthing else I can do?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that part is there is help prevent microbubbles from entering your tank.

i used this skimmer in the past, i run it in my sump, but was very pleased with it.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep, it is a sort of bubble trap.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

a must have! coralife skimmers makes millions of micrtobubbles... and remeber to clean and or replace its sponge.... they are nitrate traps!


----------

